# 2013 Porsche Boxster S (981) Pioneer, Helix, Mosconi, Audiofrog, build by Sonus



## rockinridgeline (Feb 2, 2009)

I worked in home and car audio in the 90's and loved the business. It took a very determined customer to talk me out of leaving the business and coming to work for him. Even though I left the business, I never lost my passion for audio. Problem is, I just don't have the time to do the work these days. After working for the company founder for 15 years he retired and sold me the business a few years ago. 

In the last 30 years, I've never paid to have anything installed in my home or car. I've always done the work myself and I've learned so much from the members on DIYMA. But because of the lack of time, I've been stuck listening to factory car audio for the last couple of years. My last car was a 2011 Porsche Panamera 4S with the Burmester audio system. For factory it wasn't bad, but it lacked dynamics. It was nothing compared to my last high end car system in my Honda Ridgeline.

A couple of months ago I traded the Panamera for a 2013 Boxster S. This will be my fun car as I have a 2014 Ram truck as my daily drive / family hauler. The factory system in the Boxster is horrible, so it took me about 2 days to decide to put in a system. Ater beginning to research a fairly simple system that I would install myself, I decided to go all out and let a professional do the work. I interviewed several shops and landed on Sonus Car Audio in Clarksville, TN.

As I write this, the build is not yet finished. But I thought I would get started on documenting what has happened so far. I did a lot of searching and found very few 981's with audio builds, so I wanted to document this for the DIYMA and the Porsche community so someone else with the same P-Car can have a reference for what is possible.

I will start with a couple pics of the car. 




Equipment List:
Pioneer AVH-4100NEX - Android Auto FTW!
Helix DSP with Director Controller
Mosconi AS100.4 for the mids and tweets
Mosconi AS200.4 for the midbass and sub
Audiofrog GB60 midbass; GB25 midrange; GB10 tweeters
Alpine SWR-T10 shallow mount subwoofer
Nav-TV Front and Rear bumper cameras

Once I decided to put in a system, I spent an afternoon assessing the interior of the car and thinking about where things would go. The 981 interior is tiny and there simply are not a lot of options for equipment placement. The doors have a large 9" woofer, so getting a good midbass in the door wouldn't be much of a problem. 




The big question was where to put mids and tweets. The factory mids are in the middle of the door, basically firing into the door handle. I knew those spots wouldn't be used for this build. Here is a pic:



The factory tweeters are mounted in a removable pod that also serves as an air vent. They snap into the dash and are fairly easy to get out. The way the slats are oriented in the vent, the tweeter basicly fires into the slats and the sound is reflected into the car. I was certain that tweeters would not be going there. Here is a picture of one of the pods coming out of the dash so you can see what I am talking about:



One of the goals of the build is to be able to put the car back together as close as possible to factory original without having to replace a lot of parts. Porsche is ridiculous on the cost of accessories and replacement parts. For example, this car has the leather interior package that includes leather on the dash and door panels. I briefly considering modifying the door panels until I looked at replacement cost: $2500 each!  That is not going to happen.

As I looked at the air vent pods, I realized that if I needed to use them for audio they would be easy to replace later. I started wondering whether the Audiofrog GB25 that I had heard so many good things about on this forum would fit there? Here is a teaser pic with the vent pod disassembled:



The first thing that Sonus did was to prep the car and pull both bumper covers for mounting the front and rear cameras and running the wiring for them. Here are a couple of pics:

Front bumper cover and headlights removed:



Rear bumper cover and taillights removed:



Camera installed on front bumper:



Bumper cover back on the car, with a box in front of it for perspective for testing the video output:



Testing the camera on a monitor. Pretty clean video:



Got to get to work, more to come soon!


----------



## rockinridgeline (Feb 2, 2009)

As I update the thread I realize that I am going to be bragging on the work that Micah Williams is doing. Please understand that I am bragging on his work, not on my stuff. I am super impressed by the work, but I can't take any credit for it myself. Just want to be sure that Micah at Sonus gets the credit. 

I knew going into the build that I wanted to have access to the DSP to be able to switch between a top-up tune and a top-down tune, as well as be able to control the subwoofer depending on music and mood. The problem with this car is that there is so little room to put anything.

Suncoast Porsche makes a double din dash kit for this car, but it centers the DD HU in the kit, which doesn't allow any space for the controller to be mounted in the kit. We looked at putting the controller in the console under the armrest, but that would be extremely awkward to use when sitting still and downright dangerous when driving. This is where Micah at Sonus worked some magic!

He used the factory HU as a guide and stacked solid acrylic to match the curvature of the HU. I hope when he has some time he might share how he made this all happen, but it is a pretty cool results. What impresses me about this work is that he not only solved the problem of mounting the controller where it is usable, but he thought about the aesthetics of matching up the lines to the existing parts of the dash. I will let some pictures explain more:







Pic of the kit test fit in the dash



Micah could have stopped there and painted the dash kit and called it a day, but he went one step more to increase the cool factor. He left space between the HU and controller openings to rout a slot for a satin silver finish piece that flows with the style of the rest of the dash. This is the kind of detail that I would never think of myself and certainly not be able to pull off on my own either. While I miss doing this work myself, I am definitely digging the quality of work that is so far above anything that I could accomplish on my own.

The part is not finished, but notice how the accent band lines up to the split between the dash cover and the console and ties the two aluminum accents to the left and right together.





First coat of primer drying. What is that in the background?


----------



## rockinridgeline (Feb 2, 2009)

As noted earlier, this is a work in progress, so I will be posting build pics with finished pics coming last. 

Here is the driver side vent pod where the factory tweeter resides.



This is a great place for an Audiofrong GB25, don't you think?



And the passenger side as well:



With that part figured out, the tweeters were next. I like the way that Micah made a jig to align the tweets with the mids that had already been laser aimed:


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

Love the build so far. The attention to detail and time taken to protect the car is awesome. You don't see that very often.


----------



## carlr (Feb 27, 2011)

Those pods will be awesome I'm sure!


----------



## rockinridgeline (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks guys!

Unfortunately I don't have any build pics of the A-pillars. I just have these shots of some of the parts after primer.





Big thanks to forum member and crazy good fabricator 1finalinstall for snapping a few of the pics while at Sonus for training this past weekend.


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Man this is looking sweet!


----------



## ssclassa60 (Jan 28, 2013)

Great idea to repurpose some factory locations. Sub'd


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

It's nice to see the fabrication work that the pros are capable of. It looks as if it will be nicer than factory! Sub'd


----------



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

Guys, you have no idea how well built everything Sonus & company turns out until you hold one of their parts in your hands. The way Micah trains his employees and others, sets the benchmark for the industry. Rockenridgeline, thanks for the compliment and get excited, this thing is going to sound KILLER!! Forgot this pic.


----------



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

High Resolution Audio said:


> It's nice to see the fabrication work that the pros are capable of. It looks as if it will be nicer than factory! Sub'd


IMO, Not just "the pro's", but one of the best installers in the world.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

this looks awesome. I wish I could afford such an install. 

sub'd!


----------



## rockinridgeline (Feb 2, 2009)

1FinalInstall said:


> Guys, you have no idea how well built everything Sonus & company turns out until you hold one of their parts in your hands. The way Micah trains his employees and others, sets the benchmark for the industry. Rockenridgeline, thanks for the compliment and *get excited*, this thing is going to sound KILLER!! Forgot this pic.


I AM excited! You remember what it felt like when you were a kid and were going on a field trip the next day and you couldn't sleep? LOL, the suspense is killing me! Hopefully will be at tuning stage on Thursday and Friday. I am going down on Friday to follow the tuning process. Two guys who are very accomplished competitors are going to be working on the tune. That is one of the things that I love about this hobby and something we see here on DIYMA every day: guys are competitive and want to win, but are also willing to help others achieve great sound. 

I will be spending a bunch of time working on my own tune in the future. It will be interesting to see if I can match what the "pros" come up with. 

Will be posting more pics soon, just too buried at work at the moment.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

saw this car in the shop at sonus the other weekend when i was there for the hybrid audio gp event.

very cool.

can't wait to see the finished result.


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

Wow, this is an interesting build.

So, is the AF2.5 running free-air into the under dash? What sub is going in the footwell and what size enclosure did you make for it?


----------



## sicride (Oct 26, 2014)

Gotta love the work at Sonus. Great people too. 

Not only is it awesome how he's tying the lines together, the first thing I thought when I saw those mid pods was, "those look like frog eyes." That's really cool considering the product you're using.


----------



## rockinridgeline (Feb 2, 2009)

Black Rain said:


> Wow, this is an interesting build.
> 
> So, is the AF2.5 running free-air into the under dash? What sub is going in the footwell and what size enclosure did you make for it?


Yeah, 2.5's are free air into the dash. We chose the Alpine SWR-T10 shallow sub for mounting depth, excellent excursion for a shallow mount, and small enclosure requirements. Enclosure should be around a half cubic foot.


----------



## rockinridgeline (Feb 2, 2009)

sicride said:


> Gotta love the work at Sonus. Great people too.
> 
> Not only is it awesome how he's tying the lines together, the first thing I thought when I saw those mid pods was, "those look like frog eyes." That's really cool considering the product you're using.


Ha! I hadn't thought of it, but now that you mention it I can see it!


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

That's going to look fabulous!


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

Hoooo this gonna be pretty.

GO 4 IT


----------



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

sicride said:


> Gotta love the work at Sonus. Great people too.
> 
> Not only is it awesome how he's tying the lines together, the first thing I thought when I saw those mid pods was, "those look like frog eyes." That's really cool considering the product you're using.



That's hilarious, you're so right!


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

rockinridgeline said:


> I AM excited! You remember what it felt like when you were a kid and were going on a field trip the next day and you couldn't sleep? LOL, the suspense is killing me! Hopefully will be at tuning stage on Thursday and Friday. I am going down on Friday to follow the tuning process. Two guys who are very accomplished competitors are going to be working on the tune. That is one of the things that I love about this hobby and something we see here on DIYMA every day: guys are competitive and want to win, but are also willing to help others achieve great sound.
> 
> I will be spending a bunch of time working on my own tune in the future. It will be interesting to see if I can match what the "pros" come up with.
> 
> Will be posting more pics soon, just too buried at work at the moment.


Wow, they are making great progress on that build. Tuning on Thursday or Friday........that's awesome. Can't wait to see pics of the final install. I bet you can't wait to get the vehicle back!


----------



## chrislynn (Jul 24, 2015)

Nice work thus far


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Ubber badass so far man!


----------



## Vidar (Jan 13, 2015)

Just lovely!


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

Why do I have to live so damn far away from these guys!!! I would love for them to build my pillars. 

Good looking build brother.....


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

mmmmm


----------



## rockinridgeline (Feb 2, 2009)

On my way to pick her up. 3 hour drive. Can't wait to play!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Yawar538 (Aug 28, 2013)

The attention to detail is out of the world. Great work by Team Sonus, yet again


----------



## sicride (Oct 26, 2014)

Ooh man... you're holding out on us... you left 9 hours ago. Let's pretend you hung out for an hour, that means for the past two hours you haven't reported to us how the final product turned out. That is just mean!


----------



## rockinridgeline (Feb 2, 2009)

Lol. I got home about 2 hours ago. Been sitting in the garage since then 

Expectations on the build surpassed. 

Car sounds better than expected, and I expected a lot. 

Going to hold off on gushing about the build and the sound. Don't want to get carried away. I'm happy!

Micah says he has about 200 pictures that he will send me soon of the build. In the meantime I will post some finished pics soon.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## 12Tahoe (Oct 27, 2015)

nice


----------



## JI808 (Nov 20, 2013)

Here are a few pics I took of the pillars and pods construction when we went down to help with this project. We pretty much removed the original pods and started fresh.



#1BigMike said:


> Why do I have to live so damn far away from these guys!!! I would love for them to build my pillars.
> 
> Good looking build brother.....


We can take care of you, Mike.


----------



## maddawg (Oct 28, 2014)

Glad you like it Tony, Install looks great!


----------



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

You're killin' me, finished pics please!


----------



## rockinridgeline (Feb 2, 2009)

1FinalInstall said:


> You're killin' me, finished pics please!


I know, I know, LOL. I am a tease. Just been real busy. I've taken several pics that I was going to post, but didn't feel like they did it justice. Going to borrow my wife's camera and get some pics taken soon.

Now go get the crazy enclosure finished!


----------



## rockinridgeline (Feb 2, 2009)

maddawg said:


> Glad you like it Tony, Install looks great!


Big thanks to you Mike! Your tune this weekend sounds amazing. Going into this I had the idea that I would be playing with the tune a lot, but right now all I want to do is sit back and listen. Thanks again brother.


----------



## maddawg (Oct 28, 2014)

Not a problem, glad you are happy.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Another fantastic build by Sonus! Looking forward to all the pics.


----------



## rockinridgeline (Feb 2, 2009)

Going to take a few minutes and try to get some pics posted.

First, here is a view into the boot, which contains all of the electronics except for the HU, and then some closup pics of the amp rack.









And some pics of the mids and tweets:





struggling with slow computer, will post more later.


----------



## sicride (Oct 26, 2014)

OMG better than I expected. That plexiglass cover is AMAZING! So elegant.


----------



## rockinridgeline (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks. What pictures don't show is how solid it is. There are several layers and it is finished front and back. I like the way that Micah tied in the silver layer to echo the theme in the interior of the car.

More to come, just having issues with photobucket. Wish I could get pics to post from Google drive, but have not been able to make it work.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2016)

So impressed how your install turned out sir !!!

Looks spectacular. ....


----------



## carlr (Feb 27, 2011)

Absolutely stunning...


----------



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

Wow! That plex turned out amazing! I like the vents on the sides.


----------



## rockinridgeline (Feb 2, 2009)

pic of the back side of the amp cover, just showing how it not only is finished on the back side, but it has features built in that help it fit features in the car as well as lock into place with the custom molded vertical panel that sits in front of it and covers the dsp and fusing.



One of the criteria for the install was to not drill or screw into the car unless absolutely necessary. In order to accomplish this Sonus molded a panel that would fit around the dsp on the front and support the front side of the amp cover. The two panels wedge tightly together, so much so that I could probably roll the car and they would stay put.

Micah included the Sonus Spartan logo on this panel.

The logos on the panels were CNC machined.







CNC allows some creativity, like a custom machined fuse holder


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

where you located in indiana? i'm in central illinois - would love to sync up to hear it sometime.


----------



## rockinridgeline (Feb 2, 2009)

benny z said:


> where you located in indiana? i'm in central illinois - would love to sync up to hear it sometime.


I am in southern IN, just across the river from Louisville, KY.

Are you planning on any competitions this summer? I would like to hear your car as well. Heard it sounded great at the HAT GP. My schedule won't allow too much, but I am hoping to maybe get to the MECA comp near Cinci and maybe down to Kentucky for a show. 

I don't have any illusions that the Boxster is able to win competitions, it is an incredibly cramped and challenging acoustic environment. But I would like to participate in the hobby and be part of the community when and where possible while getting feedback on how to make it sound better.


----------



## rockinridgeline (Feb 2, 2009)

quick pic of the USB connection that was added for Android Auto with my Galaxy Note 5.

Looks simple enough, but you would not believe how difficult it is to remove the console in this vehicle. The factory metal support structure behind the panel has an opening for the panel mount 12V outlet, but there was solid metal behind the area where the USB connector is mounted.


----------



## rockinridgeline (Feb 2, 2009)

I started off wanting the mids and tweets trimmed in something shiny. The grilles that come with the 'frogs have a bright trim on the perimeter. Problem is that the grilles for the mids are about 4" wide and just wouldn't work. Micah ended up taking the factory grille and pressing it into a new shape and cutting it to fit trim rings that he made on the CNC table. Then the whole thing was painted.

In order to retain a factory look, the mid pods, A pillar panels, and the trim panel that goes across the top of the windshield were all painted to match. Micah used a flat black paint, then shot a satin on top of that while using a heat gun to create a soft touch finish. It almost exactly matches the finish on the Porsche factory light switch. Great attention to detail from Micah.

In the end, I like the fact that the mids and tweets don't stand out or look aftermarket. Having a soft top makes you think twice about having equipment that invites someone to tear into the top.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

very cool.

i have friends in evansville...

anyway - yes, i am hoping to make some more events in the area. someone asked me about working an event april 16th in lafayette - gonna check with the wife to make sure we don't have any conflicts, but i am tentatively planning to be there.

car looks great - congrats again!


----------



## zapcoaudio (Sep 26, 2015)

looks cool


----------



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

KILLER!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## rockinridgeline (Feb 2, 2009)

1FinalInstall said:


> KILLER!!! :thumbsup:


Thanks man. Hope you are doing well. Going to try to post some more pics this week before I head to Guatemala for a week.

I have to take the HU out tonight to replace the microphone. We tried to use the Porsche mic and thought that it worked in the shop, but it sounds really garbled in real world use.


----------



## rockinridgeline (Feb 2, 2009)

You guys are mad scientists!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

benny z said:


> where you located in indiana? i'm in central illinois - would love to sync up to hear it sometime.


looks like 20 miles from Kentucky Kingdom where I want to go and ride their new roller coaster this year. LOL


----------



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

rockinridgeline said:


> You guys are mad scientists!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk



I Wish I could be described like that, Sonus (and of course TheDavel & Robolop) are da scientist's, don't include me in that sentence!  

Think I deleted my "Better have gotten Instructions from Micah" comment ugh, sorry.


----------



## rockinridgeline (Feb 2, 2009)

jtaudioacc said:


> looks like 20 miles from Kentucky Kingdom where I want to go and ride their new roller coaster this year. LOL


Be our guest and come on out!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

The event in Lafayette on April 16th has now been confirmed. I'll be there - please bring this up if you can!


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

#1BigMike said:


> Why do I have to live so damn far away from these guys!!! I would love for them to build my pillars.
> 
> Good looking build brother.....



If it's a car they have access to, they probably could still do them for you without having to bring your vehicle to them  It's been done before by quite a few out there.


-Steve


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Beautiful install and attention to detail. Love it!

My work looks like shoddy janky poo compared to this.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Darn, this is a sweet behind build with all of the fixings.


----------



## rockinridgeline (Feb 2, 2009)

A few picks of the dash kit. Maybe guys do this all the time, but I was very surprised to find that the kit is basically just a beauty panel and the radio was simply bracketed and mounted to the factory insert nuts. Kit attaches with some neo magnets. Magnets are so strong that they want to stick to the metal and break off the back of the kit. You can see one peeking out in the second pic. Fixed that with some loctite gel glue.





back side of the kit showing one of the magnets:

[URL=http://s105.photobucket.com/user/tgtetrafab/media/boxster%20finished%20pics/20160322_193401_zpslsorkj9x.jpg.html]

Some pics during construction:


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

Where did Sonus mount your USB to plug in the director? This thing is sexy for sure....


----------



## rockinridgeline (Feb 2, 2009)

There is a dedicated cable from the Director to the dsp. USB from dsp to glove box for tuning. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## douggiestyle (Apr 29, 2008)

beautiful build!


----------



## rockinridgeline (Feb 2, 2009)

douggiestyle said:


> beautiful build!


Thanks! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## rockinridgeline (Feb 2, 2009)

benny z said:


> The event in Lafayette on April 16th has now been confirmed. I'll be there - please bring this up if you can!


I would love to but it will be difficult. I have a lot going on the prior 3 weekends and should spend some time with my wife that weekend. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

What about making the NC meet in a couple weeks?


----------



## rockinridgeline (Feb 2, 2009)

ErinH said:


> What about making the NC meet in a couple weeks?


I would LOVE to make it but I committed months ago to something that I can't back out of.

I am dying to hear some great cars to get an idea of what I need to work on, while getting to hang with some fellow hobbyist.

Wish my schedule wasn't so booked.  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

so pissed i did not have time to stop by on my drive back with my Boxster. i cannot wait to do a build on it, as the stock system is turrible, and there's a real joy in tooling around in a convertible with some great tunes !! i have to start planning what i want to do ... probably a very similar but less involved build as yours. 3 ways in the doors / dash, amp under the seat and a small sub in the passenger kick. 

whens the next meet in the upper midwest mid south area? i will have to make tracks to see this thing!!


----------



## almatias (Nov 16, 2012)

Great install tw and mr!


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

Oh my God. I just fainted twice (when I saw the car). Then another 2 times at this build! Wtf????? Lol ::logs off:: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gsdye (Nov 30, 2011)

What a fabulous build. I am currently in a middle of a build for a Cayman GT4. The front stage is nothing like yours. Just didn't want to have pods in a GT car, but love your pod design. Different car, different purpose. I wanted 100% factory but I am worried that the mid bass 4" in the door is way too far from the dash tweeter. I already took a lot of flak for even chopping up a GT4 as much as I did.

I love that you were able to put an aftermarket deck in. I was hesitant since i didn't or couldn't get the information about the PCM and if there was a fibre optic system. I wish I was able to avoid the PCM costs.

Hope I'm not hijacking your thread. Figured it'd be a good place to add my build in for others that may find your thread.

Doesn't help that the JL TwK D8 DSP module isn't out so I cannot tune until it's out in a month, two or three (no one knows, it's in beta testing)

The factory space under the passenger seat is pretty extensive so I'm able to fit two amps plus the JL Fix82 and future TwkD8 under there. There's a second bin under the carpet (not seen) to store more components.

I get my car back on Wednesday but there is more to the build once the processor is out.

speakers used: HAT L1/L4/L6 - the L6 is a downgrade in size from the OEM 8" speakers. I'm undecided with 8" to use. Maybe the L8
amp: JL HD600/4, Focal FD4.350
Processors: JL Audio Fix82 and soon to be added Twk D8


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

man, i did not realize there was that much space under the seat. anyone have a picture of it or a measurement? i'm the planning stages still, thinking a 3 way setup up front, 8", 4", 1" and the amp under the seat and the sub in the footwell. anyone use a mosconi D2 80.6? might be a great amp for active, and a D2 pico for sub duty (anyone here sell mosconi?? i cannot find any local dealers or internet dealers and ORCA does not reply to emails at all) ...

i have some cool old school speakers too, illusion audio carbon 8" for doors, JBL 400 GTi mids and JBL GTi ti tweeters ...

hmmm ... i need to get this going ! LOL


----------



## Hugg727 (Sep 17, 2009)

vactor said:


> man, i did not realize there was that much space under the seat. anyone have a picture of it or a measurement? i'm the planning stages still, thinking a 3 way setup up front, 8", 4", 1" and the amp under the seat and the sub in the footwell. anyone use a mosconi D2 80.6? might be a great amp for active, and a D2 pico for sub duty (anyone here sell mosconi?? i cannot find any local dealers or internet dealers and ORCA does not reply to emails at all) ...
> 
> i have some cool old school speakers too, illusion audio carbon 8" for doors, JBL 400 GTi mids and JBL GTi ti tweeters ...
> 
> hmmm ... i need to get this going ! LOL



Check your PM


Beautiful build BTW!


----------



## gsdye (Nov 30, 2011)

Do you think there is enough room to put two JL 10TW3 behind the seats?
I am not that tall and leave a bit of space behind me.


----------



## HIS4 (Oct 6, 2005)

I have to ask because I took a close look at it but couldn't figure it out. How did you disassemble those vents? I took mine out and could not figure out how to remove those top slats. I wanted to do something similar and mount a Scan 3004/6040 tweeter up there but didn't want to break the vent in the process of figuring out how to take it apart.

What I plan to do is buy a spare set to take apart so I can still have my originals untouched.


----------



## rockinridgeline (Feb 2, 2009)

HIS4 said:


> I have to ask because I took a close look at it but couldn't figure it out. How did you disassemble those vents? I took mine out and could not figure out how to remove those top slats. I wanted to do something similar and mount a Scan 3004/6040 tweeter up there but didn't want to break the vent in the process of figuring out how to take it apart.
> 
> What I plan to do is buy a spare set to take apart so I can still have my originals untouched.


The vents slide out with typical removal tools. They pull straight out towards the rear of the car. But I think maybe you are asking how to break the vent assembly down into parts? I was not involved in that part of the build so I am not sure.


----------



## asnatlas (Apr 4, 2021)

Awesome build!


----------

